# Einwahl mit Dialer   v o r   Registrierung



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

Folgender Fall:
Eine Kollegin hat sich bei der Suche nach einem Routenplaner mit einem Dialer eingewählt. Natürlich dreimal OK eingegeben und die Kosten (helles balu auf weisem Untergrund ganz rechts unten) übersehen.
Erst durch die Telefonrechnung wurde sie darauf aufmerksam.

Es handelte sich um die Rufnummer 090090001251. Intexus. € 30,--

Der Dialer ist registriert. Die Registrierung fand am 28.12.04 statt.
Die Einwahl erfolgte jedoch bereits am 27.12.04.
Das ist nachweisbar.
Ich empfehle nicht zu zahlen. Ist so ein Vorgang hier schon bekannt?
Gruß
Stieglitz

PS.: Übrigens wenn man versehentlich REGTEP eingibt kommt eine Hompage mit dem Text "in bearbeitung". Die whois abfrage bringt
einen Menschen aus Berlin als inhaber. Der kann doch auch nichts sinnvolles damit vorhaben?


----------



## stieglitz (14 Januar 2005)

Pardong, ich war garnicht angemeldet.

Dieser Dialer hat auch eine Deinstallationsroutine.
Doch ausser dem Icon auf dem Destop löscht er nichts.

Ich staun immer wieder über die Dreistigkeit dieser ......!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Qoppa (14 Januar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Dialer hat auch eine Deinstallationsroutine.
> Doch ausser dem Icon auf dem Destop löscht er nichts.


Wenn das wirklich so ist, könnte man ja - zart, aber nachdrücklich   - gleich einen Deregistrierungsvorgang anregen ....

Übrigens lohnt es sich auch bei Intexusdialern, zu schauen, ob die Abbrechenfunktion klappt (oder erst nach 5sekündiger Einwahl funktioniert ...  :evil: )


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

Das sind doch aber schon Dialer vom 1.12. registriert. Woher weis den jemand mit welchem Dialer man sich eingewählt hat. Der Dialer, der jetzt auf der Platte ist, muss ja nicht der "Beschriebene" sein. 
Und hier öffentlich zu Betrug (nicht zahlen) aufrufen, ist auch nicht sonderlich klug. 
Und eine 0900 Rufnummer ohne Preisangabe hier zu veröffentlichen ist noch unkluger. München schreibt schon kräftig Abmahnungen an die Forenbetreiber (so liest man) (mit und ohne EV)

SG Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, um welchen Dialer es sich handelt, geht aus dem Posting hervor.

alles andere ist  Kokolores, in München ist schon viel geschrieben worden und in der Ablage verschwunden

.


----------



## Dino (14 Januar 2005)

Nun, einem alten Hasen wie stieglitz traue ich schon zu, dass er den betreffenden Dialer anhand des Hashwertes über die Datenbank der RegTP richtig identifizieren kann. Oder, Stieglitz?

Und wenn Stieglitz für den konkreten Fall einer Registrierung nach einer Einwahl (sprich: Dialer zu früh auf die Menschheit losgelassen!) seine persönliche Empfehlung abgibt, dann ist diese seine Empfehlung hier diskussionsfähig.

Allerdings - und da setze ich gleich mal ein Stichwort gegen diese Empfehlung ab - war da auch mal was mit der Möglichkeit einer rückwirkenden Registrierung. Aber ob das noch so ist, weiß ich aktuell nicht.

PS: München ist ganz schön groß...


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

@Dino
Danke für die Blumen  

Der Dialer ist zweifelsfrei anhand des Hash Wertes identifiziert.
Die Einwahl erfolgte am 27.12.04 um 10:46:21.
Die Registrierung am 28.12.04 um 9:30 AM.
Reg.Nr.: 90090001251-1615114
Also war der Dialer zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl eindeutig nicht registriert!
Nach meinen bescheidenen Rechtskenntnissen besteht somit keine Zahlungspflicht. Oder wie sieht das ein Jurist?

Wenn die Gegenseite das als Aufforderung zum Betrug sieht, dann soll sie doch mal ihre eigenen Angebote für € 30 anschauen, was ist das dann?
Gruß
Stieglitz

Ps.: Will jemand den Dailer per PN?


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2005)

> Oder wie sieht das ein Jurist?



Frag lieber mal, wie die RegTP das sieht. Die sagt nämlich in der Amtsblattverfügung 54/03 eindeutig: "Anwählprogramme (...) dürfen nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden (...)"

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg54.pdf

Wenn es da im Einzelfall einen Widerspruch zwischen Inbetriebnahme und Registrierungszeitpunkt gibt, sollte man sich halt mal eine offizielle stellungnahme einholen.


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

Das dürfte doch deutlich genug sein:

§ 43b TKG Bedingungen für die Nutzung von 0190er-oder 0900er-
Mehrwertdiensterufnummern
(*5) Anwählprogramme über 0190er- oder 0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (Dialer) dürfen
nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden*, von ihr vorgegebene Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt sind und ihr
gegenüber schriftlich versichert wird, dass eine rechtswidrige Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist.
Programmänderungen führen zu einer neuen Registrierungspflicht. Die
Regulierungsbehörde regelt die Einzelheiten des Registrierungsverfahrens und den Inhalt
der abzugebenden schriftlichen Versicherung.


Im übrigen übergebe ich das Ergebnis jetz meiner Kollegin zur weiteren Bearbeitung. Ich hatte ihr sowieso schon empfohlen zu bezahlen, wenn mir nicht, eher zufällig, das mit dem Datum aufgefallen wäre.
Das ist nähmlich eines der Fälle, wo ich über eine derartige Naivität nur staunen kann.
Zitat:
"Ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass ich 3 x ok eingeben musste" :bigcry: 

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## galdikas (17 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Oder wie sieht das ein Jurist?
> 
> 
> 
> Frag lieber mal, wie die RegTP das sieht.



Im Streifall ist ein Gericht (welches über die fehlende Berechtigung zu entscheidenden hätte, hier irgendwelche Zahlungen fordern zu dürfen) nicht an die Rechtsansicht einer Behörde gebunden!

Und selbst wenn Dialer-Anbieter und Behörde miteinander auskungeln, welche (Mindest-)Anforderungen gerade noch erfüllt zu sein brauchen, um nicht wieder den Verlust einer ohne Prüfung erteilten Blanko-Registrierung zu riskieren, braucht eine Zahlungs-Forderung vor Gericht nicht schon deswegen berechtigt zu sein, nur weil sich der fragwürdige Dienste-Anbieter mit dem "Noch-Nichtentzug" der Registrierung seines von ihm benutzten Dialer-Programms brüstet.

gal.


----------



## DialerDieter (17 Januar 2005)

@stieglitz

Hallo,

ich hab mal eben den betreffenden Dialer rausgesucht, er wurde am 28.12 registriert und am 3.1.05 online gestellt.

Könnte es evl. sein, das der Dialer nach dem 3. Jan "erneut" geladen, und die Einwahl von einem anderen Dialer mit der selben Rufnummer vorgenommen wurde? Bei uns wird peniebel darauf geachtet, das Dialer erst NACH der Registrierung eingesetzt werden.

Und nochmal zur Deinstallation: Es werden alle Verknüpfungen, Registryeinträge UND das Programm selbst gelöscht. Sollte dabei etwas im Einzelfall nicht funktioniert haben, ist das nicht "dreist" sondern höchstens ein Bug (ich wüsste nicht was das bringen soll wenn die Verknüpfung weg ist, es sei denn man nutzt die Gewohnheit mancher Leute aus, wahllos im Windowsordner auf EXEn zu klicken...  :roll: ). 

Aber wir kümmern wir uns gerne darum, benötigen allerdings Hinweise auf die Systemumstände, einfachmal anschreiben oder auch als PN... 


Gruss vom DialerDieter


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2005)

Nur zur Verdeutlichung: DialerDieter ist Mitarbeiter bei intexus. Nur damit sich niemand wundert, warum er so selbstverständlich von "wir kümmern wir uns gerne darum" spricht.


----------



## DialerDieter (17 Januar 2005)

@sasha

Ooops, Du hast recht, sollte natürlich erwähnt sein.... Danke!


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

@dialerdieter

Das das ein neuer Dialer ist kann ich momentan nicht ausschliessen.
Ich hatte am 14.1. den Dialer nochmal runtergeladen.
Der ursprüngliche müsste aber noch auf dem befallenen Rechner liegen.
Ich habe die beiden Dialer, wenn es denn unterschiedliche sein sollten, nicht verglichen. Ich hoffe, den Dialer vom 27.12.04 morgen hier zu haben.
Dann schick ich Dir beide per PN.

Finde ich übrigens ganz toll, dass Ihr Euch hier einschaltet. Danke!

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

oops, da hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden, ich dachte der wäre von der
 Regtp  

aber nichts desto trotz, kümmert sich jemand


----------



## DialerDieter (17 Januar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> @dialerdieter
> ... Finde ich übrigens ganz toll, dass Ihr Euch hier einschaltet. Danke! ...



Is doch kein Problem, dafür bin ich doch hier....   :lol: 


Du kannst sie mir aber trotzdem schicken! Dass die Deinstallation nicht gehen soll, interessiert mich schon...


Gruss vom DialerDieter


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

Hab ich gerade geschickt.
Also bei mir ging die Deinstallation nicht, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Januar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das das ein neuer Dialer ist kann ich momentan nicht ausschliessen.
> Ich hatte am 14.1. den Dialer nochmal runtergeladen.
> Der ursprüngliche müsste aber noch auf dem befallenen Rechner liegen.
> Ich habe die beiden Dialer, wenn es denn unterschiedliche sein sollten, nicht verglichen. Ich hoffe, den Dialer vom 27.12.04 morgen hier zu haben.


Ich fass es nicht, meine Kollegin ist ein Supe-Dau! :bigcry: 
Trotz Hinweis den Dialer nicht zu löschen, hat sie ihn so gelöscht, dass
er nicht mal mehr im Papierkorb war. Da versucht man jemanden zu helfen, und die machen einfach nicht was man empfiehlt.
Frage: Warum hast du den Dialer gelöscht?
Anwort: Schulterzucken, einfach so halt. Grrrrrrrrrrr

OK, damit ist das Thema beendet.
Danke an Dialerdieter. Hast Du noch was rausgekriegt?
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## DialerDieter (20 Januar 2005)

ich kann nur wiederholen, was ich schon sagte: Dialer werden nur zum Download angeboten, NACHDEM sie registriert wurden. Daher meine Vermutung, dass die Einwahl von einem anderen Dialer getätigt wurde, der die selbe Rufnummer verwendet...

Das Problem mit der Deinstallation konnte ich nachvollziehen und bin noch an der Lösung dran. Scheint aber ein Einzelfall zu sein, weil alle anderen getesteten funzen... In der nächsten Version isses garantiert behoben.


Gruss vom DeinstallDieter


----------



## stieglitz (21 Januar 2005)

Meine Kollegin hatte am 13.1.04 die Telekom in dieser Angelegenheit angeschrieben. Die Telekom hat, erstaunlich schnell, am 18.1.04 geantwortet, mit der Aussage, dass dieser Dialer gesetzeskonform sei.
Beigefügt ist ein Ausdruck der Suchmaske der RepTp mit Eingabe der betroffenen Rufnummer. Das Ergebnis ist 1-10 von (sic) 2500 gefundenen Datensätzen. 
Da der ursprüngliche Dialer gelöscht ist, kann ich auch nichts mehr nachprüfen.
Es dürfte tatsächlich so sein, dass der Dialer vom 27.12. nicht identisch mit dem Dialer vom 14.1. ist.
Meine Kollegin wird den Betrag nun zahlen und auf das Konto "Erfahrung"
buchen.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2005)

*Dialer*

hallo, hab das selbe problem wie die besagte kollegin. der angesprochene dialer hat sich am 29.12 bei mir selbständig instaliert ohne das ich die notwendigen OKs eigegeben hab. kann mir jemand von euch erklären wie ich den dialer auf meinem computer ausfindig machen kann.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Februar 2005)

Immer die blaue Schrift anklicken.

Im erste Hilfe-Kasten hinter der ersten "blauen Schrift" findest Du links den Link, was zu tun ist, um einen Dialer zu finden und zu entfernen.


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Gast 4 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, hab das selbe problem wie die besagte kollegin. der angesprochene dialer hat sich am 29.12 bei mir selbständig instaliert ohne das ich die notwendigen OKs eigegeben hab. kann mir jemand von euch erklären wie ich den dialer auf meinem computer ausfindig machen kann.


Du hast nicht das selbe Problem.
Meine Kollegin hat tatsächlich und zugegebener Maßen 3 x O.K. eingegeben.
Der Dialer wurde also nicht selbständig installiert.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------

